# mydns offline - Überwachung?



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das hier im Forum richtig gelesen hat scheint mydns etwas mit der mysql zu tun zu haben. 
Bei mir steht unter Überwachung das der mydns server offline ist.
phpmyadmin ist ja nicht erreichbar. Hängt das mit dem mydns-server zusammen?


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2009)

phmyadmin hat nichts mit dem mydns server zu tun. phpmyadmin sollte auch erreichbar sein wenn Du es installiert hats. Die URL ist dann http://123.123.123.123/phpmyadmin wobei Du natürlich die IP Deines Servers nehmen musst.

zu mydns: poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

> Active Internet connections (servers and established)
> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
> tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN      13367/amavisd (ch10
> tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      14742/smtpd
> ...


Das ist die Ausgabe. den letzten Eintrag habe ich mal geändert, anstelle von sub.domainname.de steht natürlich der richtige  Ist wohl nicht so gut solange ssl net läuft


----------



## planet_fox (19. Mai 2009)

was sagt denn folgendes aus


```
/etc/init.d/mysql status
```


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

mysql scheint zu laufen. Habe aber kein phpmyadmin 
der Link im ispconfig ist falsch und zeigt auf http://sub.domain.de/phpmyadmin
unter der ip ist nichts zu finden. Die Installation war wohl wieder für die Katz.
Errinnert mich stark an Windows 



> /usr/bin/mysqladmin  Ver 8.41 Distrib 5.0.51a, for debian-linux-gnu on x86_64
> Copyright (C) 2000-2006 MySQL AB
> This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
> and you are welcome to modify and redistribute it under the GPL license
> ...


----------



## planet_fox (19. Mai 2009)

was kommt bei folgendem



> ls -la /var/www


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

Domains habe ich mal durch Domain ersetzt, solange System noch net läuft und sicher ist. Von Mysql oder phpmyadmin nix zu sehen.


> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4.0K 2009-05-19 10:44 .
> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4.0K 2009-05-19 02:02 ..
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4.0K 2009-05-19 10:44 clients
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   45 2009-05-19 01:44 index.html
> ...


mal anders gefragt, wo ist denn konfiguriert wo phpmyadmin aufgerufen werden kann. Ob das Ding nun vom Interface zu erreichen ist oder von einer anderen Stelle ist mir eigentlich wurscht, Hauptsache läuft und ich komme weiter.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Mai 2009)

phpmyadmin ist nicht installiert.


```
apt-get install phpmyadmin
```
phpmyadmin ist kein bestandteil von ispconfig3


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

Stimmt nicht ganz.
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/4/  Punkt 9

da steht doch 


> Wir können  Postfix, Courier, Saslauthd, MySQL, *phpMyAdmin*, rkhunter, und binutils mit einem einzigen Befehl Installieren:


? Fehlt das?

Wenn ich es nochmals ausführe sehe ich das es installiert ist

da kommt

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
phpmyadmin is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Mai 2009)

mach mal folgendes


```
ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
```


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

Das geht, komme aber nicht rein. Weder mit root noch admin noch username
Kommt immer z.B. bei Admin



> #1045 - Access denied for user 'Admin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


----------



## mrairbrush (20. Mai 2009)

in einer configdate war was falsch. Habs geändert, netz neugestartet und lief,dann server neu gestartet und es läuft.
nur der mydns dienst läuft nicht.


----------



## planet_fox (20. Mai 2009)

was pasisert bei einem neustart des dienstes, was sagen die logfiles  ?


----------



## mrairbrush (21. Mai 2009)

muss ich erst mal suchen wo der liegt. Von ISP kann ich den ja nicht starten.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Mai 2009)

im normalfall liegen die startscript in


```
/etc/init.d/
```


----------



## mrairbrush (21. Mai 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe mit 
/etc/init.d/mydns start

passiert nix, auch keine Fehlermeldung


----------



## planet_fox (21. Mai 2009)

läuft der mydns dann ?


----------



## mrairbrush (21. Mai 2009)

Nein wir im ispconf unter Monitor als Fehler angezeigt.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2009)

```
/etc/init.d/mydns start
```
und dann 


```
tail -n 10  /var/log/syslog
```
Poste mal was da kommt


----------



## mrairbrush (22. Mai 2009)

Da kommt das. Das apt ist die subdomain vor dem domainnamen


> May 22 01:20:01 apt /USR/SBIN/CRON[23424]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
> May 22 01:20:01 apt pure-ftpd: (?@localhost.localdomain) [INFO] New connection from localhost.localdomain
> May 22 01:20:01 apt pure-ftpd: (?@localhost.localdomain) [INFO] Logout.
> May 22 01:20:01 apt postfix/smtpd[23299]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
> ...


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2009)

du hast aber zuvor mydns gestartet ?



> ls -la /etc/init.d/


----------



## mrairbrush (22. Mai 2009)

Ja habe ich vorher gestartet. Kam aber weder Fehlermeldung noch Bestätigung.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2009)

ok, bin mit meinem latein am ende. Ich würde fast sagen das der mydns nicht installiert ist.


----------



## mrairbrush (22. Mai 2009)

die installationsroutine lief normal durch. Wenn man wüßte wohin sich das installiert könnte man nachsehen.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2009)

Is die konfig da ?


```
ls /etc/mydns.conf
```


----------



## mrairbrush (22. Mai 2009)

jop die ist da. Und das Startscript ist auch da wo es hin soll.


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

Ich würde Dir raten mydns-ng einfach naochmal exakt nach Anleitung zu installieren also so:


```
cd /tmp
  wget http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mydns-ng/mydns-1.2.8.28.tar.gz
  tar xvfz mydns-1.2.8.28.tar.gz
  cd mydns-1.2.8
  ./configure
  make
make install
```
Dann das startscript neu erstellen:

rm -f /etc/init.d/mydns
vi /etc/init.d/mydns

mit dem Inhalt:


```
#! /bin/sh
#
# mydns         Start the MyDNS server
#
# Author:       Philipp Kern <phil@philkern.de>.
#               Based upon skeleton 1.9.4 by Miquel van Smoorenburg
#               <miquels@cistron.nl> and Ian Murdock <imurdock@gnu.ai.mit.edu>.
#

set -e

PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
DAEMON=/usr/local/sbin/mydns
NAME=mydns
DESC="DNS server"

SCRIPTNAME=/etc/init.d/$NAME

# Gracefully exit if the package has been removed.
test -x $DAEMON || exit 0

case "$1" in
  start)
        echo -n "Starting $DESC: $NAME"
        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \
                --exec $DAEMON -- -b
        echo "."
        ;;
  stop)
        echo -n "Stopping $DESC: $NAME"
        start-stop-daemon --stop --oknodo --quiet \
                --exec $DAEMON
        echo "."
        ;;
  reload|force-reload)
        echo -n "Reloading $DESC configuration..."
        start-stop-daemon --stop --signal HUP --quiet \
                --exec $DAEMON
        echo "done."
        ;;
  restart)
        echo -n "Restarting $DESC: $NAME"
        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --oknodo \
                --exec $DAEMON
        sleep 1
        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \
                --exec $DAEMON -- -b
        echo "."
        ;;
  *)
        echo "Usage: $SCRIPTNAME {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}" >&2
        exit 1
        ;;
esac

exit 0
```
es startbar machen:


```
chmod +x /etc/init.d/mydns
update-rc.d mydns defaults
```
und dann das neueste ISPConfig update ruber laufen lassen und ihm sagen dass die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Mai 2009)

Nach dem erneuten isntallieren kriegt ich folgende Meldung


> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/mydns missing LSB information
> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
> System startup links for /etc/init.d/mydns already exist.


Wenn ich das Update drüberlaufen lasse, verliere ich dabei die bereits erstellten Daten (User,Webs usw.)?
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Update finden.

Clam AV zeigt übrigens auch ne Warnung an das es veraltet ist, werde aber aus dem ausgegebenen Text nicht ganz schlau wo ich die DB Updates finde. Die Webseite von ClamAv ist alles andere als übersichtlich


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

> Nach dem erneuten isntallieren kriegt ich folgende Meldung


Das ist ok.



> Wenn ich das Update drüberlaufen lasse, verliere ich dabei die bereits erstellten Daten (User,Webs usw.)?


Nein, sonst wäre es wohl kein update 



> Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Update finden.


Wiso finden. Ich hab Dir doch exakt gepostet was Du als root eingeben sollst.



> Clam AV zeigt übrigens auch ne Warnung an das es veraltet ist, werde aber aus dem ausgegebenen Text nicht ganz schlau wo ich die DB Updates finde. Die Webseite von ClamAv ist alles andere als übersichtlich


Das ist nicht relevant, clamav macht sich da etwas wichtig bei dem Text. Dein System ist aktuell da es die aktuellen Virensignaturen benutzt, es gibt nur eine neuere Version von clamav, die aber von den Linuxdistributionen erst nach ausführlichen Tests rausgegeben wird. Installier einfach von Zeit zu Zeit Die Updates Deiner Linux Distribution.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Mai 2009)

Wo hast Du mir den link zum update gepostet? Hab ich was übersehen?
Habe es hier  gefunden und manuell ausgeführt da anders nicht ging.
Alle Services wurden neu konfiguriert. Allerdings zeigt mir der Monitor immer noch den Fehler an.


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

Die aktuelle Version ist aber:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35351


----------



## planet_fox (23. Mai 2009)

welchen fehler ? den mydns oder clamav

Till meinte wohl eher das du mydns neu installieren sollst.


----------



## jogy (18. Juni 2009)

Komisch! Es gibt heute, am 18.06.2009, keine mydns-1.2.8.28.tar.gz unter wget http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mydns-ng/mydns-1.2.8.28.tar.gz

Heute finde ich als aktuelle Version nur die 1.2.8.27 vom March 26, 2009.
Ist die 1.2.8.28 wieder entfernt worden?


----------



## mrairbrush (4. Juli 2009)

War die xx28 fehlerhaft? Läuft es deshalb nicht?


----------



## jogy (4. Juli 2009)

Bis heute ist die 1.2.8.27 die letzte Version. Die habe ich jetzt im Einsatz - es gab bisher keine Ausfälle von MyDNS mehr. Daran lag es wohl.


----------



## jogy (7. Juli 2009)

*verzweifelt!*

Zu früh gefreut: Heute ist MyDNS wieder abgestürzt. Hier das MyDNS Logfile:



> mydns[2617]: mydns: mydns 1.2.8.27 started Sun Jun 28 17:08:52 2009 (listening on 3 addresses)
> mydns[2621]: mydns: read_tcp_length: no data for fd 8: 127.0.0.1: Client closed TCP connection
> mydns[2621]: last message repeated 703 times
> mydns[2621]: mydns: 81.91.161.79: A . (25980) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task: FORMERR in query - not a supported opcode
> ...


Das kann so nicht weitergehen. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme und eine Lösung gefunden? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2009)

Also wir setzen mydns jetzt schon ein paar jahre ien und es läuft stabil. An Deiner Stelle würde ich das mal in der mydns-ng developer mailingliste posten, die können Dir da mit Sicherheit eher weiterhelfen und ggf. den Code patchen.


----------



## jogy (7. Okt. 2009)

*MyDNS Fehler besteht weiterhin*

Hallo!
Leider besteht der Fehler, dass MyDNS regelmäßig aussetzt weiter. Im Logfile findet sich der Fehler:
------------------
mydns[1755]: mydns: read_tcp_length: no data for fd 8: 127.0.0.1: Client closed TCP connection
mydns[1755]: last message repeated 897 times
mydns[1755]: mydns: Normal shutdown
mydns[1755]: mydns: server1.mydomain.de up 1w5d8h23m54s (1067034s) 74611 questions (0/s) NOERROR=70287 SERVFAIL=0 NXDOMAIN=13 NOTIMP=13 REFUSED=4291 (5% TCP, 4028 queries)
------------------
Auch ein Posting in den MyDNS Bugtracker blieb ohne Antwort:
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=1010042&group_id=209520&func=browse

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2009)

Versuch bitte mal das /etc/init.d/mydns script umzubennenen, nur um zu sehen dass es sich nicht um einen anderen Prozess handelt, der es neu startet.


----------



## jogy (7. Okt. 2009)

ok. Habe ich gemacht und werde warten, ob MyDNS erneut ausfällt.
Vielen Dank erst einmal für den Tipp!


----------



## jogy (8. Okt. 2009)

Wieder offline! Das Logfile sagt das:
----------------------------------
mydns[28817]: mydns: server1.meinedomain.de up 17h31m13s (63073s) 3299 questions (0/s) NOERROR=2962 SERVFAIL=0 NXDOMAIN=3 NOTIMP=0 REFUSED=335 (7% TCP, 255 queries)
mydns[28815]: mydns: Server pid 28817 died
mydns[11714]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (1052) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 2
mydns[11714]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (1053) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 4
mydns[11714]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task ::: 000  (1054) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 6
mydns[11714]: mydns: terminated
mydns[11714]: mydns: server1.meinedomain.de up 1d13h23m6s (134586s) 2255 questions (0/s) NOERROR=2254 SERVFAIL=0 NXDOMAIN=0 NOTIMP=0 REFUSED=0 (0% TCP, 3 queries)
mydns[28815]: mydns: Server pid 11714 died
mydns[28815]: mydns: terminated
mydns[28815]: mydns: server1.meinedomain.de up 1d13h23m6s (134586s) 2249 questions (0/s) NOERROR=2248 SERVFAIL=0 NXDOMAIN=0 NOTIMP=0 REFUSED=0 
mydns[24644]: mydns: mydns 1.2.8.27 started Thu Oct  8 21:01:35 2009 (listening on 3 addresses)
mydns[24646]: mydns: read_tcp_length: no data for fd 8: 127.0.0.1: Client closed TCP connection
----------------------------------
Bin immer noch ratlos?!? Wie kommt nur dieser Fehler zustande?!?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Die Entwickler von mydns-ng haben auf sourceforge ja auch eine Mailingliste. Vielleicht könntest Du da ja mal nachfragen.


----------



## jogy (15. Okt. 2009)

Habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass MyDNS immer dann offline geht, wenn ein Paket-Update vorhanden ist. Wie kann das im Zusammenhang stehen?


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2009)

Du kannst ja mal in der monitor Datei in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available die Zeile $this->monitorSystemUpdate(); auskommentieren. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das zusammen hängen kann, aber mal schauen.

Irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen im ispconfig cron.log?


----------



## jogy (15. Okt. 2009)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Es sind einige Fehlermeldungen im Cron Log.Hier die letzten Einträge:

```
128032 semi-random bytes loaded
Generating RSA private key, 1024 bit long modulus
...............................++++++
.........++++++
e is 65537 (0x10001)
writing RSA key
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client0/web21/*': No such file or directory

W: Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/lenny/updates/Release.gpg  Cannot initiate the connection to security.debian.org:80 (2001:a78::1a). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:a78::1a 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/lenny/updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Cannot initiate the connection to security.debian.org:80 (2001:a78::1a). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:a78::1a 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/lenny/updates/contrib/binary-i386/Packages  Cannot initiate the connection to security.debian.org:80 (2001:a78::1a). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:a78::1a 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/lenny/updates/main/source/Sources  Cannot initiate the connection to security.debian.org:80 (2001:a78::1a). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:a78::1a 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/lenny/updates/contrib/source/Sources  Cannot initiate the connection to security.debian.org:80 (2001:a78::1a). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:a78::1a 80]

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: Failed to fetch http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/Release.gpg  Cannot initiate the connection to ftp2.de.debian.org:80 (2001:6f8:1173:fffe::2). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/main/binary-i386/Packages  Cannot initiate the connection to ftp2.de.debian.org:80 (2001:6f8:1173:fffe::2). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
```


----------



## jogy (24. Dez. 2009)

*MyDNS Bug behoben?*

Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den Ausfällen von MyDNS um einen Bug:

http://bugs.mydns-ng.com/view.php?id=40

und soll beim aktuellen Trunk bei svn behoben worden sein.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? 

Allerdings hatte ich seit dem letzten ISPconfig3 Update zur Version 3.0.1.6 keine MyDNS Ausfälle mehr.


----------

